# Newspaper article about my 20 years as a hobo.



## Shoestring (Mar 26, 2009)

*My 20 year aniversary gift being a professional hobo......lol!*

Callison: Riding the rails | argusleader.com | Argus Leader


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 26, 2009)

Very good article...Very well put together. Go Shoe!!


----------

